# Gentoo su Macbook pro mid 2010 scheda video  nvidia

## zar Marco

Ciao a tutti, i vari altri thread sono vecchiotti quindi ne apro uno nuovo se non viola nessun regolarmento. 

Come da titolo è possibile e qualcuno c'è riuscito ad installare gentoo? Io lo farei per ora in single boot

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Teoricamente si, qua c'e' una guida per il modello 13 pollici, ma potresti postare il numero di identificazione (es: MacBookPro5,3).

----------

## zar Marco

Il modello è il 7.1, proverò a dare un occhio alla wiki, che è quella giusta, ma più che altro ero curioso, perché leggendo il post vecchio, del 2010,che non gli riconosceva la tastiera ed allora chiedevo se era stato risolto

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Penso che se il modello e' quello del wiki dovrebbe andare.

----------

## zar Marco

Ciao ragazzi, siccome il mio notebook non parte più, vorrei provare ad installare gentoo sul mio macbook pro mid 2010ù

se do, per scoprire le caratteristiche, dmidecode -t 16 mi restistuisce questo

```
[root@archBookpro march]# dmidecode -t 16

# dmidecode 3.0

Getting SMBIOS data from sysfs.

SMBIOS 2.4 present.

Handle 0x0006, DMI type 16, 15 bytes

Physical Memory Array

   Location: System Board Or Motherboard

   Use: System Memory

   Error Correction Type: None

   Maximum Capacity: 32 GB

   Error Information Handle: Not Provided

   Number Of Devices: 2

```

cercando notizie sul processore 

```
[root@archBookpro march]# dmidecode -t processor

# dmidecode 3.0

Getting SMBIOS data from sysfs.

SMBIOS 2.4 present.

Handle 0x0000, DMI type 4, 35 bytes

Processor Information

   Socket Designation: U2E1

   Type: Central Processor

   Family: Other

   Manufacturer: Intel(R) Corporation

   ID: 7A 06 01 00 FF FB EB BF

   Signature: Type 0, Family 6, Model 23, Stepping 10

   Flags:

      FPU (Floating-point unit on-chip)

      VME (Virtual mode extension)

      DE (Debugging extension)

      PSE (Page size extension)

      TSC (Time stamp counter)

      MSR (Model specific registers)

      PAE (Physical address extension)

      MCE (Machine check exception)

      CX8 (CMPXCHG8 instruction supported)

      APIC (On-chip APIC hardware supported)

      SEP (Fast system call)

      MTRR (Memory type range registers)

      PGE (Page global enable)

      MCA (Machine check architecture)

      CMOV (Conditional move instruction supported)

      PAT (Page attribute table)

      PSE-36 (36-bit page size extension)

      CLFSH (CLFLUSH instruction supported)

      DS (Debug store)

      ACPI (ACPI supported)

      MMX (MMX technology supported)

      FXSR (FXSAVE and FXSTOR instructions supported)

      SSE (Streaming SIMD extensions)

      SSE2 (Streaming SIMD extensions 2)

      SS (Self-snoop)

      HTT (Multi-threading)

      TM (Thermal monitor supported)

      PBE (Pending break enabled)

   Version: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8600  @ 2.40GHz

   Voltage: 1.6 V

   External Clock: 266 MHz

   Max Speed: 2400 MHz

   Current Speed: 2400 MHz

   Status: Populated, Enabled

   Upgrade: ZIF Socket

   L1 Cache Handle: 0x0002

   L2 Cache Handle: Not Provided

   L3 Cache Handle: Not Provided

   Serial Number: Not Specified

   Asset Tag: Unknown

   Part Number: Not Specified

Handle 0x0003, DMI type 4, 35 bytes

Processor Information

   Socket Designation: U2E1

   Type: Central Processor

   Family: Other

   Manufacturer: Intel(R) Corporation

   ID: 7A 06 01 00 FF FB EB BF

   Signature: Type 0, Family 6, Model 23, Stepping 10

   Flags:

      FPU (Floating-point unit on-chip)

      VME (Virtual mode extension)

      DE (Debugging extension)

      PSE (Page size extension)

      TSC (Time stamp counter)

      MSR (Model specific registers)

      PAE (Physical address extension)

      MCE (Machine check exception)

      CX8 (CMPXCHG8 instruction supported)

      APIC (On-chip APIC hardware supported)

      SEP (Fast system call)

      MTRR (Memory type range registers)

      PGE (Page global enable)

      MCA (Machine check architecture)

      CMOV (Conditional move instruction supported)

      PAT (Page attribute table)

      PSE-36 (36-bit page size extension)

      CLFSH (CLFLUSH instruction supported)

      DS (Debug store)

      ACPI (ACPI supported)

      MMX (MMX technology supported)

      FXSR (FXSAVE and FXSTOR instructions supported)

      SSE (Streaming SIMD extensions)

      SSE2 (Streaming SIMD extensions 2)

      SS (Self-snoop)

      HTT (Multi-threading)

      TM (Thermal monitor supported)

      PBE (Pending break enabled)

   Version: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8600  @ 2.40GHz

   Voltage: 1.6 V

   External Clock: 266 MHz

   Max Speed: 2400 MHz

   Current Speed: 2400 MHz

   Status: Populated, Enabled

   Upgrade: ZIF Socket

   L1 Cache Handle: 0x0005

   L2 Cache Handle: Not Provided

   L3 Cache Handle: Not Provided

   Serial Number: Not Specified

   Asset Tag: Unknown

   Part Number: Not Specified

```

Siccome l'altro notebook non si è più acceso dopo un aggiornamento che è durato 30 ore (460 pacchetti) vorrei sapere se rischio di uccidere anche il mac   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Siccome l'altro notebook non si è più acceso dopo un aggiornamento che è durato 30 ore (460 pacchetti) vorrei sapere se rischio di uccidere anche il mac  

 

Se lo uccidi e' perche' ha qualche problema hardware, al massimo se non e' troppo performante e' solo una questione di tempo.

Cerca un po' in giro come installare gentoo perche' mi sa che devi usare EFI.

----------

## zar Marco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *zar Marco wrote:*   Siccome l'altro notebook non si è più acceso dopo un aggiornamento che è durato 30 ore (460 pacchetti) vorrei sapere se rischio di uccidere anche il mac   
> 
> Se lo uccidi e' perche' ha qualche problema hardware, al massimo se non e' troppo performante e' solo una questione di tempo.
> 
> Cerca un po' in giro come installare gentoo perche' mi sa che devi usare EFI.

 

Intendi che se non è troppo performante con il tempo lo uccido? 

Non so se provare o aspettare di crearmi un desktop ed installarla li gentoo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Intendi che se non è troppo performante con il tempo lo uccido? 

 

No solo che al massimo è un po' lento a compilare, se si rompe il problema è l'hardware. C'è gente che compila tutto su Raspberry Pi 3.

----------

## zar Marco

Ok, ora sto reinstallando osx sul mio Mac. Mi sono lasciato 150 gb per poi installare gentoo, bastano? Per usarlo come sistema principale? Altra domanda è possibile usare chroot da terminale osx per installare gentoo? Altrimenti cosa devo utilizzare per fare il live da chiavetta?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Ok, ora sto reinstallando osx sul mio Mac. Mi sono lasciato 150 gb per poi installare gentoo, bastano? Per usarlo come sistema principale? 

 

Dipende da cosa vuoi metterci. Per il sistema sono piu' che sufficienti poi dipende da che dati hai.

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Altra domanda è possibile usare chroot da terminale osx per installare gentoo?

 

Si dovrebbe funzionare senza particolari problemi. Piu' che altro mi resta un mistero su cosa userai per switchare da un sistema all'altro (mi pare che centri qualcosa rEFInd ma nessuna esperienza)

----------

## zar Marco

Sì sicuramente refind, ma a quel punto mi sfugge se dover installare comunque il grub

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Sì sicuramente refind, ma a quel punto mi sfugge se dover installare comunque il grub

 

Mai fatto ma non penso si necessario a quel punto

----------

## zar Marco

Ok, installato, ora sta emergendo x11,  installato refind e parte, salvo bloccarsi perché non trova il percorso della Root, inserendo manualmente parte. Errore in fstab?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Ok, installato, ora sta emergendo x11,  installato refind e parte, salvo bloccarsi perché non trova il percorso della Root, inserendo manualmente parte. Errore in fstab?

 

Che errore ti da esattamente?

----------

## zar Marco

Oddio ora non ricordo con precisione, la prossima volta che accendo fotografo. 

A memoria mi viene scritto Root con tre scelte enter ma da errore shell e quit. Se inserisco il percorso della Root, nel mio caso /dev/sda5 parte

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Ok, installato, ora sta emergendo x11,  installato refind e parte, salvo bloccarsi perché non trova il percorso della Root, inserendo manualmente parte. Errore in fstab?

 

capita anche a me, su un pc in particolare e su una installazione su Stick USB...

a me é del tipo

Determing root device ....

Could not find the root device in UUID=320761.............

digito q e continua il boot...

----------

## zar Marco

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

>  *zar Marco wrote:*   Ok, installato, ora sta emergendo x11,  installato refind e parte, salvo bloccarsi perché non trova il percorso della Root, inserendo manualmente parte. Errore in fstab? 
> 
> capita anche a me, su un pc in particolare e su una installazione su Stick USB...
> 
> a me é del tipo
> ...

 

Mi da qualcosa di simile ma dando il q ritorna  a quella schermata. L'unica è inserire manualmente il percorso della root

----------

## zar Marco

[img]https://s19.postimg.org/rkcaevk83/IMG_20161015_213217.jpg[/img]url immagine

Questo è ciò che mi esce

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> [img]https://s19.postimg.org/rkcaevk83/IMG_20161015_213217.jpg[/img]url immagine
> 
> Questo è ciò che mi esce

 

Si il tuo é diverso dal mio....

ma hai cambiato qualcosa nel /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?

----------

## zar Marco

Non ho installato grub, ma refind, così legge anche osx

----------

